
Ask HN: Improving Hacker News for Mobile Upvotes - raiyu
Wondering how many other people browse HN on their mobile phones and find it challenging to upvote&#x2F;downvote comments because the buttons are so small and right next to each other.<p>Would be an easy update to separate them out so that the upvote button was by itself on the left and the downvote button would be on the right.<p>Like this:
[^] raiyu 1 minute ago [v]<p>Anyone else think this would be a worth while change?
======
gus_massa
It's better to send the suggestion to the mods by email hn@ycombinator.com
These threads sometimes are not noticed.

